# blow out - and now a bad case of hemorrhoids



## will (Apr 6, 2014)

7 weeks left on blast and Friday puts a big damper in it. Scenario,  squat rack, 500lbs, and now a bad case of hemorrhoids.  I mean down and out for the count right now. I don't know whether to go to the dr and have them cut out which will cost me a couple days in the gym or wait it out and possibly take longer


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 6, 2014)

My hemorrhoids come and go...
I only use witch hazel and eats a ton of broccoli and carrots and it usually goes away...


----------



## event462 (Apr 6, 2014)

Is it gay the I nicknamed mine Roy?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 6, 2014)

nasty motherfukkers lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 6, 2014)

Get them ****ers taken care of if their bad.


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 6, 2014)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/8492-Hemorrhoids?highlight=hemorrhoids

i was thinking of doing what regs said but that may be to hardcore for me lol


----------



## will (Apr 6, 2014)

Went to the er and the Dr reply was man brother them things is huge. Had one rupture so hopefully they start going down. I feel like I'm sitting on my nuts constantly


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 7, 2014)

Must be that 2 grams a test and gram of tren!


----------



## will (Apr 7, 2014)

1 gram test and right at half gram tren. Couldn't be heavy ass weight lol


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 7, 2014)

Ohhh that sucks. Soak in warm water every night, anti inflammatory meds and a lot of veggies and fiber.
Hope you get well soon so you can move on with your lifts


----------



## will (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks. Feeling alot better today.  Have kept my butt in hot water since. That and drinking benefiber like crazy


----------

